# Recent Calgary floods story of a cat who swam to safety



## Curls (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for this. Can I ask who Sisko's breeder is?


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko comes from Joanne Paris at Paris Poodles in Chilliwack, BC

All her poodles keep their tails and dew claws.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link -- that was cool.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Compelling picture. Was this guy living out of his truck? they said he lost everything and had to go to a store to buy undies and shoes. Beautiful cat.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very touching! What a sad mess in the west! One of my puppy people from three years ago lived in a really glorious home, and it has to be torn down.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I think the truck belonged to his employer, he likely couldn't get home to his place, and he had to shed his heavy clothes and boots to do the swim. Good job he's got a nice Mom to help him out


----------

